# Polish landscepe



## Arans (Mar 28, 2006)

Wolin Island



















Baltic Sea
















Frombork
























Pieniny

















Bieszczady

















Mazury

































Stolowe National Park



























Sudety








Waterfall Szklarki
























Waterfall Kamienczyka









Tatry










Waterfall Siklawa 

















































Vistula River


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

can you show polish girls? lol jk nice pics


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I think Poland is underrated!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Underrated? In what sense? Beautiful girls  or landscapes?


----------



## khay (Mar 5, 2005)

Sahil12345 said:


> can you show polish girls? lol jk nice pics


lol, here are some celebrities 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8039268&postcount=25
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8060319&postcount=165
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8077458&postcount=218
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8073841&postcount=204


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Slodi said:


> Underrated? In what sense? Beautiful girls  or landscapes?


I think Polish girls have a good reputation (typical sexy Eastern-European girls  )! The landscape is underrated. I think most people think of Poland as a grey country.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Verso said:


> I think Polish girls have a good reputation (typical sexy Eastern-European girls  )! The landscape is underrated. I think most people think of Poland as a grey country.


Girls are beautiful, indeed. Talking about landscapes you right that most people think Poland is grey which is not true. But, unfortunately, good quality photos won't change their way of thinking. You must just visit the country to judge it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ And it's still sth I haven't done, but I'm planning!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess that even threadstarter has never been to Poland


----------

